# Speedprobleme mit 1&1 6000 Flat und FritzBox Wlan 7050 Phone!



## ritis (12. November 2005)

Hallo!

Wir haben seit kurzem in unserer 3er WG die 6000 Leitung von 1&1 mit ner Telefon Flat. Zum Vertragsabschluß gab es die FritzBox Wlan 7050 an welcher 3 Rechner per Wlan und 3 Telefone hängen.

Unser Problem ist das es quasi unmöglich ist mit einem Telefon zu telefonieren und an einem Rechner einen Ftp upload zu haben. Oder wenn an meinem PC Emule läuft geht am anderen kein Ftp mehr. Und etliche weitere Probleme.
Jetzt frage ich mich ob man nicht jedem PC gleich viel Speed zuweisen kann? Wobei wir die volle Bandbreite sowieso nicht ausnutzen.

Ich frage mich auch ob wir den Vertrag nicht auch wieder kündigen können? Hat eigentlich 12 Monate laufzeit aber es geht ja auch nichts wie es sollte! Wenn jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mit 1&1 gemacht hat, bin ich über einen Bericht dankbar!


----------

